# Our First UKC Show is this Weekend!



## Randi6567 (May 22, 2011)

Just have fun ukc is so laid back anyone will give you advice there if you're confused at all my 1st show the judge was giving me advice even let us re-do things I went on YouTube and looked at ukc shows so I can get an idea before my 1st one


----------

